# 420 going deep!



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

okay found this on youtube. its not unbelievably deep but from what i can see there is no snorkel and he rode out of it no problem. i was baffled at how lucky this guy is!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would suggest that maybe he had a stealth snork...but then again his bike looks pretty much stock so I doubt it. Hes just young and dumb.....and lucky


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Crazy, but honda has like air reserve tanks on the intake tubes, so they can go underwater for a second or two without drowning out!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ah i know what you mean. makes sense. but i still had a laugh in amazment.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Better his bike than mine...that's flirting with disaster!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

We are smart enough to prepare our wheelers before doing something like that. Maybe he will snork it after this video....


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually, it is not the intake tube that does it, it is the air box. It goes well below the air filter and will hold a decent amount of water before filling up enough to get into the engine.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a rancher 350 and did that a many a time with no snorkel


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, Ive seen a lot of water in them airbox's. They have a reserve of sorts.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Hes just young and dumb.....and lucky


Agreed.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats funny because three guys at work have hondas and they all blew theres up rideing with me. They always said that honda will cover it if they blew it up but two of them found out the hard way because they found mud in the motor and said NO.:nutkick:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Shoot Honda's warranty pretty much sucks.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dont they all when it comes down to mud rideing though.


----------

